
Darcs as a higher inductive type - lelf
http://dlicata.web.wesleyan.edu/pubs/l13git/git.pdf
======
lelf
I strongly recommend everyone accustomed to ‘common’ DVCSes to have a look at
darcs. It will likely only take 10 minutes to understand how is repo different
from other dvcd and grasp a little of patch theory. Oh, and 5 minutes for ui
(yes, it's _really_ that simple)

~~~
velkyel
I have used darcs a lot. But when our repo contained more then 1000 patches it
becomes very slow. For example source file annotation took more than 2
minutes. I have tried optimizations, tagging etc. without bigger improvements.
I still like darcs for its simplicity, cherry picking, great interactivity,
etc.. However i need something a little bit faster. Another disadvantage is
poor emacs support.

~~~
adekok
I suspect they're mixing theory with practice. The darcs theory is very good.
But that doesn't mean you have to limit yourself to it. They could add
memoization or git-style content-addressing as a backup to the patch theory.

I suspect that the majority of development and patch-rewriting happens in the
most recent set of patches. There's probably a more than exponential drop-off
in editing earlier patches.

Caching full repo / file information about earlier patches could speed darcs
up to git-like levels.

